# Muay thai?a thin man's thing?



## Odin (Feb 16, 2006)

After reading an article on how well farang fighters do in thialand,I read that its hard to fight the best that thialand has to offer since the best fighters are around the 65kg mark and western fighters tend to be a lot heavier,this makes it harder for western fighters to prove themselves in the sport,the heavyweight weight class seems to be ignored in thailand.

has anyone had any problems with training because of size?

what do you guys think about this?


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess it really depends on what you're shooting for.  If you want to fight in Thailand, and move up in their ranks, you're probably going to have to have a build like a Thai.  Sort of a given.  If you're bigger, does that make you less of a fighter?  Hardly.  

Size is an advantage and a weakness, just like anything else.  A taller person will have more range, but that leads to larger openings for a smaller opponent.   A heavier fighter will be, on average, able to soak more damage and have a little more behind their punch (equal skill and all), however they're generally slower on their feet and more grounded.  

Just 2cents from a big/tall MA'ist.


----------



## stuartSan (Feb 24, 2006)

I've held the shield for a real fat person before.

His front kick takes all the wind out of me, and his croco (not sure what it's called overseas.. roundhouse?) pushes me a good two steps sideways.

They definetely have an advantage of their own. I wouldn't want to block ANY strikes from a huge person.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Mar 9, 2006)

Ya here they love the small fighters, if you want to be a big star fighter in Thailand you better be real little... oh and damn good too! heh  Yes the heavier weights are kind of neglected here.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

